# For those who own or have heard DLS gothia 6.3 , any good?



## daebis (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry about the title , i know they are good, but how good, is what i mean? Would you buy them again if given the choice.

Also apologise as this is my second thread, my first one when i read it myself was too complicated.

I'll keep this short, keeping in mind that I will not be able to hear the speakers before buying,

i Want to upgrade from Focal polyglass 165V3 (3-ways) using a JL 450/4 (amp's way too powerful). The polyglass are great speakers but at louder volumes found mid range clipping and didnt go as loud as i wanted them to..

Have short listed the Gothias 6.3 for my new SUV (when i was gonna buy the focals 3 years back iridiums were on my list too, this time i wanted a change.).

The popularity of the HATs have me confused but the cost of the legatias and their 3-way crossover prices have kind of helped me make up my mind.

IMHO i have seen whether its home audio or car audio (unless u are an audiophile) in a decent install or setup at home, once you cross the threshhold of price-range of any reputed brands, you cant go wrong with any of the great speaker brands out there.

Has anyone compared the gothias to the focals or HATs.

Thanks for reading.

PS: I listen to all kinds of music but enjoy vocals (female) and trance a bit more.


----------



## daebis (Mar 20, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Not much love for DLS around here, atleast not over the past couple years. I have not heard them myself, but find myself close to pulling the trigger sometimes. I have used the Iridium and Nobeliums before, loved both, I would assume these are not that far of a departure from them. I think I might be pulling the trigger on the scandinavia's. But the price is kind of hard for me to swallow at the moment.


----------



## HCWLSU101 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was about to post the same. DLS is not the "hot" item on the boards right now. I actually purchased a set of the gothia 6.2's a couple of weeks ago, but haven't got around to installing them. I am currently running one of their reference 6.2 sets and I love them. I think they sound better than several other sets that I have tried that were double the price. They sound great with all music types and not even a slight bit if brightness.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I really liked the Gothias. I would run them without hesitation especially if you like a non fatiguing sound yet detailed that you can listen to loudly for hours at a time. I actually heard a set on a 4 hour trip to Vegas and back.


----------



## renix (Jun 19, 2012)

HCWLSU101 said:


> I was about to post the same. DLS is not the "hot" item on the boards right now. I actually purchased a set of the gothia 6.2's a couple of weeks ago, but haven't got around to installing them. I am currently running one of their reference 6.2 sets and I love them. I think they sound better than several other sets that I have tried that were double the price. They sound great with all music types and not even a slight bit if brightness.


 Did you get my pm?


----------



## daebis (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks for the replies. 
But would you compare them to legatias, as legatias i can get here but at twice the cost. Is two times the price worth the sound of legatias or maybe focal krx3...


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I haven't heard the Gothias, but I loved the Iridiums and would take them over the Hybrids. I'd assume the Gothias are a step up.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

bassfromspace said:


> I haven't heard the Gothias, but I loved the Iridiums and would take them over the Hybrids. I'd assume the Gothias are a step up.


I was too afraid to say it for fear of starting a war but personally I like the Gothias a lot better. If they're cheaper in his country as well, it sounds like a no-brainer.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Think gothia is the replacement for Iridium. I own the gothia 1 tweeters, very clean driver down to 2.5khz. Used Iridium 3way kit for years and I was happy with it and Gothia is supposed to be an improvement. Crossovers and compontents are of high quality and are properly designed. Many of their speakers tend to have a "warmer" character (high 2nd order HD and lower odd order). Tested Iri/Nob and UP series and they all shared these characteristics.


----------



## Om flyer (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been running the Gothia 6.3's for about 9 months now. They are a great set of speakers. I run them fully passive off an ARC KS125.4mini bridged (250w/ch).
The midbass is fantastic and the tweeter is super smooth.
I run the dome mid and tweeter in the A-pillar and if anything, I find the midrange a little harsh on some tracks.
Nothing a little fine tuning and EQing can't sort out..
Bring on the PS8..


----------



## daebis (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks.
the big question, any authentic online dealers for the gothias.

there is someone on e-bay and it says he's authentic online dealer on his page...

Also any one familiar with the focal krx3...


----------



## Om flyer (Mar 19, 2011)

I wouldn't compare the Gothia's with the Focals.. Completely different sound. I find the Focal's tweeter really harsh. The Gothia tweeter is silky smooth.. And nothing compares to the Gothia midbass.


----------



## daebis (Mar 20, 2012)

awesome,
now just to find an authentic seller online, where i come from the gothia 6.3s are for 1500$s + shipping after discount.

Thanks.


----------



## Om flyer (Mar 19, 2011)

Where do you come from?


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Gothias are great. If you need help finding them let me know.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I love DLS stuff. I've used their reference and ultimate speakers/amps. I'd like to go back to DLS again at some point. Sure you'll love them!


----------



## daebis (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks,
i live in india.
yes i would love any help i can get, only place am getting them is on ebay.


----------



## daebis (Mar 20, 2012)

@south east customz - i had PMed you, a week and a half back.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't gotten one. But u have one f
Now


----------



## toolparabols (Sep 23, 2009)

i own the 6.2 gothia's and i love them. I bought mine from DLS USA online store.


----------



## HCWLSU101 (Apr 30, 2009)

Agreed, I live my set too. I have owned ANC listened to many component sets and these are my All time favorite. They are also very forgiving in not so great locations. My stock locations are terrible, but they still sound incredible.


----------



## HCWLSU101 (Apr 30, 2009)

"love" "and" - damn iPhone spell correction.


----------



## daebis (Mar 20, 2012)

lol,
i tried to get them, but they were out of stock.
Have gone the dayton way, using an active crossover..
lets see what it will eventually sound like.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Which Dayton set? 

To be honest, I did try/heard a couple of DLS component sets and none were that impressive - other than their upper midbass... 
The 2 IR62 sets I heard exhibited the same cone ringing around 1kHz (if I remember correctly) - therefore right in the middle of the midrange band which is not good 
The Nobellium 6.2 I heard was kind of dull sounding but I'm sure its due to how the passive Xover has been designed (there was a slight null around 4kHz and another one around 6kHz) <-- heard it on my friend's sound board and took out the RTA to verify what I was hearing... Having said that, I can understand their popularity for being smooth and extended when installed in a car where those 2 nulls are welcome for most. 

Efficiency is average and they don't like too much power 100 watts is more than enough if used with a 63Hz highpass. 

Still own a set of RM6.2 (compared it to the HSK165 and HAT I6 sets) but am keeping this one for another project for its midbass - really did not care for its tweeter - even on axis. 

My opinion 
Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Which Dayton set?
> 
> To be honest, I did try/heard a couple of DLS component sets and none were that impressive - other than their upper midbass...
> The 2 IR62 sets I heard exhibited the same cone ringing around 1kHz (if I remember correctly) - therefore right in the middle of the midrange band which is not good
> ...



Completely respect your opinions Kelvin.....always have and likely always will..........Just to be fair...and not that they may not exhibit the same issues in car....But lets be realistic with most of these "car" audio sets..... Judging via soundboard? Thats like gauging a Lambo's performance from a garage? 
You may know there supposed to be one thing, and maybe you can see a few things that lead to opinions but till you put the keys in the ignition and tear around the track??????

Its hard to compare sets like the older and pretty popular Irridium sets (which I did like) to the new ones......The Gothia's are extremely well rounded and as another person mentioned VERY forgiving as far as mounting goes. When I say well rounded I mean they can be tweaked in various directions on a tuning perspective to meet peoples tastes in either direction and do it quite convincingly....(they can be run a little "hot" or "dry"). I also did not find the power thing to be an issue (and I LOVE ME SOME POWER .... I got the chance to completely screw with someones setup with some Gothia 3ways and I did everything to them from a tuning perspective! They were like clay in my hands...I could make them anything I wanted. I found that kind of unique and for the $ I found myself putting it on my VERY short list of sets that will likely go in my Rover when I am ready to finally put a system together.

But of course were all different......I personally wouldnt piss on a set of Hertz if they were on fire! (biggest rip in audio imo! and talk about ****ty power handling????) But people absolutely love them? 
I know your a focal guy....... Love me some Focal's. My tastes in sounds run the gambit.... If my budget was a little more forgiving to me I would likely run some Kev 3ways but I'm trying to keep things sane this go around 

Just my opinion on the listening process more then the driver selection...I know that part will always be up for discussions!


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I personally think that the midbass drivers is DLS strong side. I actucally tested the nobelium 1 tweeter and it was outperformed in terms of HD to a cheap Vifa XT25. They don't sound bad really in general, DLS Scandinavia series (except tweeter) are excellent drivers. The Nordica sub is an outstanding subwoofer. Not heard any Nordica kit yet, but I liked the old Nobelium 6,5" 2-way in an active setup. Very natural sounding.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

The Gothia tweeter is the Nobelium tweeter just in a black housing. So was the US6.2. Me personally, I like the Nobelium tweeter. The Nordica is a new tweeter. I have the Nobelium tweet paired with the Scandinavia 6.2 mid, I like that setup. I would agree the midbass is great out of their mids. I have a pair of the Nordica 12's, phenomenal woofer IMO.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> The Gothia tweeter is the Nobelium tweeter just in a black housing. So was the US6.2. Me personally, I like the Nobelium tweeter. The Nordica is a new tweeter. I have the Nobelium tweet paired with the Scandinavia 6.2 mid, I like that setup. I would agree the midbass is great out of their mids. I have a pair of the Nordica 12's, phenomenal woofer IMO.


Is your scan mid in an enclosure? I know it's as advertised as needing to be but I've been down that road before with other mids having great results.

The Nordic set is incredible! I would love to go simple two way set but my mid location is at the dead bottom of my door.....really low. With tweets in the pillar I'm concerned.....suppose I could try it and add the scan midrange later if needed?

Anyone know if the up ultimate domes are the same as the gotchas?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Is your scan mid in an enclosure? I know it's as advertised as needing to be but I've been down that road before with other mids having great results.
> 
> The Nordic set is incredible! I would love to go simple two way set but my mid location is at the dead bottom of my door.....really low. With tweets in the pillar I'm concerned.....suppose I could try it and add the scan midrange later if needed?
> 
> Anyone know if the up ultimate domes are the same as the gotchas?


I think the Scandy 3 is the one that needs a enclosure to be optimum. I ran mine only on a test bench and it did not have any problems playing down into the 60 with great output and clarity. I mount them on baffles and trap rear waves under my bench. I dont see a need for a enclosure with it. I have used alot of other DLS speakers and they are spec'd similar and those didnt have a enclosure. I would think that all midbass/midrange would do better with an enclosure, but in car, that is seldomly practiced. I actually decided this morn to sell all my stuff.

The UP or UR dome mid is not the same as the Gothia. THe UP and UR are the same except the UR is chambered and the UP isnt. They are 2.5" domes where the new Gothia is a 3" (like the Irigium) but is now a open back design.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Gotcha! I knew the 3 was enclosure "required" but thought both midbass options did also. I wasn't overly worried about it since everyone felt the scan revelator midbass sucked ib in doors and one were spectacular...figured I would ask since you were using them. 
Maybe I'll go Scandinavia 2way?
Don't want to spend the money on three way active....
Decisions decisions..........


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Gotcha! I knew the 3 was enclosure "required" but thought both midbass options did also. I wasn't overly worried about it since everyone felt the scan revelator midbass sucked ib in doors and one were spectacular...figured I would ask since you were using them.
> Maybe I'll go Scandinavia 2way?
> Don't want to spend the money on three way active....
> Decisions decisions..........


If you decide to go with the Scandy 2-way, I just listed my 6/2 for sale for $350 shipped  Have some Nobelium tweets to go with.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> If you decide to go with the Scandy 2-way, I just listed my 6/2 for sale for $350 shipped  Have some Nobelium tweets to go with.


Sweet! Thanks!

Kinda in a bad place right now ($) due to all that has gone on in my life the last few months..... May see what kinda deal I can work out though! I would love to get my hands on those mids!!!! 

Thanks for the input as well!

Trying to see what kinda "super" two way setups I can put together or mid/high easy 3way sets I can put together for less then I can get the JBL 660gti set.......If I cant get something I want for less, then I will just get the gti's


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Completely respect your opinions Kelvin.....always have and likely always will..........Just to be fair...and not that they may not exhibit the same issues in car....But lets be realistic with most of these "car" audio sets..... Judging via soundboard? Thats like gauging a Lambo's performance from a garage?
> You may know there supposed to be one thing, and maybe you can see a few things that lead to opinions but till you put the keys in the ignition and tear around the track??????
> Do agree with the above. Having played with a few sets from bottom of the pit to almost full out high-end, I kinda know what sounds good and what doesn't... let's say it just preference
> And I did heard 2 Iridium sets in a car - just did not like them that much though
> ...


Yep, been a Focal user since 2000-2001 and feel like I'll always be a follower (as long as it stays French ) 
Did hear the Utopia Be and LOOOOOOVE the set but just can't justify the price - waiting for the new Utopia line to be released so that I can get some Utopia Be for cheap lol

Kelvin


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

How cheap is your cheap? Because I doubt they'll get cheap enough, for me anyway. 

Some Hertz drivers are not bad, and let's not forget it's the same company as Audison who make great drivers, so the engineering is there. Sadly, marketing usually has the last word. 

I've never owned DLS myself (except for a UR12 sub I briefly tested in the Leon and still own) but I've listened to some great cars with their drivers. It seems odd though that a bunch of competitors have had bad experiences with them, mostly as a company and not as drivers per se. 

Oh and for those claiming that the Focal tweeters are harsh, get them installed properly for once.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

n_olympios said:


> How cheap is your cheap? Because I doubt they'll get cheap enough, for me anyway.
> 
> Some Hertz drivers are not bad, and let's not forget it's the same company as Audison who make great drivers, so the engineering is there. Sadly, marketing usually has the last word.
> 
> ...


My opinion on audison drivers is the exact same as Hertz.....same! 

Ditto on the Focal tweeters......The only way I have ever heard them is 
"blissful"!!!! place and tune.......the end!


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> My opinion on audison drivers is the exact same as Hertz.....same!
> 
> Ditto on the Focal tweeters......The only way I have ever heard them is
> "blissful"!!!! place and tune.......the end!


Ain't Hertz/Audison the same brand and basically use the same tech?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hanatsu said:


> Ain't Hertz/Audison the same brand and basically use the same tech?


Same owner: Elettromedia 
Different Tech and different engineers  

Kelvin


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Hanatsu said:


> I personally think that the midbass drivers is DLS strong side. I actucally tested the nobelium 1 tweeter and it was outperformed in terms of HD to a cheap Vifa XT25. They don't sound bad really in general, DLS Scandinavia series (except tweeter) are excellent drivers. The Nordica sub is an outstanding subwoofer. Not heard any Nordica kit yet, but I liked the old Nobelium 6,5" 2-way in an active setup. Very natural sounding.


The Nordica tweets are excellent as well, I run them in my competition vehicle and love them.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I think the Scandy 3 is the one that needs a enclosure to be optimum. I ran mine only on a test bench and it did not have any problems playing down into the 60 with great output and clarity. I mount them on baffles and trap rear waves under my bench. I dont see a need for a enclosure with it. I have used alot of other DLS speakers and they are spec'd similar and those didnt have a enclosure. I would think that all midbass/midrange would do better with an enclosure, but in car, that is seldomly practiced. I actually decided this morn to sell all my stuff.
> 
> The UP or UR dome mid is not the same as the Gothia. THe UP and UR are the same except the UR is chambered and the UP isnt. They are 2.5" domes where the new Gothia is a 3" (like the Irigium) but is now a open back design.


I was also told by DLS that Scandi 6 MUST be used in an enclosure but would love to try them IB in the doors, if they werent so dang expensive! I can safely say that the Scandi 3c does not need an enclosure to function correctly, its just as happy open baffle as it is in a sealed enclosure. I have them venting down the back of the a pillars in my vehicle and love them!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Thrill_House said:


> I was also told by DLS that Scandi 6 MUST be used in an enclosure but would love to try them IB in the doors, if they werent so dang expensive! I can safely say that the Scandi 3c does not need an enclosure to function correctly, its just as happy open baffle as it is in a sealed enclosure. I have them venting down the back of the a pillars in my vehicle and love them!


Which Scandy 6? The 6/2 or just the 6 that is for midbass only? I have the carbon fiber ones, the 6/2, and playing them on my bench, they didnt exhibit anything unusual playing free air, actually played very well with no highpass on them at a pretty loud volume. I really like the 6/2 compared to the Nobelium and Iridium drivers I have used in the past. I know they give recommended enclosure sizes for all of them, but in a door, its just like a huge sealed box in essence. I would think the enclosure would be more vital for the Scandy 3 if trying to play real low with it. But then again that could all be dependent on slope and crossover point used.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Which Scandy 6? The 6/2 or just the 6 that is for midbass only? I have the carbon fiber ones, the 6/2, and playing them on my bench, they didnt exhibit anything unusual playing free air, actually played very well with no highpass on them at a pretty loud volume. I really like the 6/2 compared to the Nobelium and Iridium drivers I have used in the past. I know they give recommended enclosure sizes for all of them, but in a door, its just like a huge sealed box in essence. I would think the enclosure would be more vital for the Scandy 3 if trying to play real low with it. But then again that could all be dependent on slope and crossover point used.


I was told by DLS that both the 6 and 6/2 require a sealed enclosure to work correctly. Who knows if that is really true though.


----------



## daebis (Mar 20, 2012)

Dayton Audio RS28F-4 1-1/8" Silk Dome Tweeter
Dayton Audio RS52AN-8 2" Dome Midrange
Dayton Audio RS180-4 7" Reference Woofer 4 Ohm
also chose the subs from dayton-
Dayton Audio RSS265HO-4 10" Reference HO Subwoofer 4 Ohm

using the 4xs audio control as active co, and ks300.3 and jl450/4 amps


----------



## peekeesh (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread but can anyone tell me where to get gothias? I tried searching and only found an ebay seller. I want to avoid ebay and get a set from an authorized dealer.

Thanks!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Go to the website for US and contact Pinney! GREAT guy...I'm sure he will find a way for you 

Phenomenal set by the way! Hard to do better.


----------



## peekeesh (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ I think the website for us no longer exists. thanks anyway!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

DLS - US Distribution & Dealers


----------



## di_sjo (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm contemplating the Gothia 6.3 set, but not sure how well they'll perform with the mid-range and tweeters aimed at the windscreen? I'm not going to be able to get them facing right at the screen, estimate perhaps 25-30 deg angle?


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

In reply to some earlier posts, the SC6/3 needs an enclosure (7-9 litres), the SC6/2 doesn't.


----------



## peekeesh (Jun 8, 2011)

Contacted Pinney from DLS as suggested by RexroadJ. Pinney referred me to one of the dealers here in LA, called the dealer and picked up a set 2 hours ago.

Thanks to all who helped and to those who PMd me. Appreciate it much.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

peekeesh said:


> Contacted Pinney from DLS as suggested by RexroadJ. Pinney referred me to one of the dealers here in LA, called the dealer and picked up a set 2 hours ago.
> 
> Thanks to all who helped and to those who PMd me. Appreciate it much.


Glad you were taken care of! You'll love em!

They REALLY need to get there **** together from a business/marketing stand point in the US or they will just fizzle away. SO MANY companies are like this...... Just setting themselves up for failure! 

You shouldnt have to contact Pinney to find a dealer in your own area


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Glad you were taken care of! You'll love em!
> 
> They REALLY need to get there **** together from a business/marketing stand point in the US or they will just fizzle away. SO MANY companies are like this...... Just setting themselves up for failure!
> 
> You shouldnt have to contact Pinney to find a dealer in your own area


I think its too late for them unfortunately.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I think its too late for them unfortunately.


Agreed!


----------



## peekeesh (Jun 8, 2011)

So I was checking the speakers a while ago and I noticed one of the tweeters has a wrinkle along the side. I think it should be replaced but the seller is saying its just a cosmetic defect. Kinda like he's avoiding it getting returned.

Am I worrying too much? Should I just keep it and use it or have it replaced?


----------



## peekeesh (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh by the way, here's a pic of the tweeter:


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Send a copy to DLS Sweden and see what they say.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Contact Pinney again? Show him, if its not "normal" then he will take care of it. Either get the dealer to do it or he'll take care of it himself.


----------



## peekeesh (Jun 8, 2011)

just want to update you guys. I went back to the shop where I purchased the speakers from, showed the tweeter to the seller and got it replaced.

the speakers are now installed and i'm pretty happy with them.


----------



## jsteez (May 10, 2013)

what amp/rms do you have pushing them??

mine finally got mailed out yesterday (paypal b.s), pretty excited for them to come! hooking em up to a jl 600/4

just kinda curious as to how they are..


----------



## peekeesh (Jun 8, 2011)

jsteez, i'm using 2 Focal Solid 4 amps running full active using h800.


----------



## jsteez (May 10, 2013)

dang, so ill be pushing mine with twice the watts

well, how do they sound with 75rms?? id love to go active but im trying to get wayyyy too complicated. i ordered two sets and still want fading ability since im doing real fill even though i know were not supposed to do that, its a waste, etcetcetc (long story) and we just wont get into that here

anyways, how do they sound? and can you compare them to something....more common? like some infinitys or some store brand speeks?? i wanna knowwwwww man, im going crazy waiting for mine!! haha


----------



## jsteez (May 10, 2013)

oh, my bad. just noticed you have the 6.3. i only went with 6.2 :/

still curious as to how they sound compared to other ones..


----------



## peekeesh (Jun 8, 2011)

Well its better if you hear them.. for me the dls is warm sounding compared to hertz hsk and focal vr. Never owned or heard alpines so I can't really compare. And for sure you won't be disappointed with it.


----------



## HCWLSU101 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm running a 6.2 set active and love them - very warm and not harsh.


----------

